# The Muddles of Pud (Mucho Pics)



## zekni (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi guys, 

I started out with a big cage and my name on the list for a pair of pedigree rats from a breeder... But the breeder also rescues, so when I went to pick up the new babies, took home a rescue baby as well.. and well.. let's just say that there's a lot of snake food that has ended up in my cage in the last couple months since then, bringing about the formation of the mischevious (haha) "Muddles of Pud".

Please help me identify thier colors. Thanks! 

First, their hbitat (60"x30"x18"), which changes everytime I clean it. My friends and family save all cereal, pop and various other boxes they think might work for the rats, so the design depends on what I have to work with. Here's the most recent.









Raisin, pedigree rat, black berkshire dumbo. His hair is loger than any of the other rats, but not curly like a rex. He's my favorite 









Crumbs, Raisin's brother, pedigree rat, black varigated dumbo rex. Luv this little cuddle pud.

















Bran, Agouti hooded(?) came with Crumbs and Raisin. The breeder knew I was interested in getting rats that would get to be a good size, and this little boy was a week and a half yunger, but bigger than both my boys. And thier daddy is huge. Bran is a monster compared to all the other boys, but they're only about three months old so no one's done growing. 

















Flake, also agouti hooded, got named because the marking on his back looked like lipstick when he was a baby.. I figured since it looked like he was out getting kisses from the girls, he was definately the "flake". This is a very sweet rat, for all he's the oldest, and an itty bitty thing.









Cream & Wheat, Champagne selfs, I think. They're both cream colored with red eyes. I can't tell them apart.

















Chex, I don't know what he is. His little cap is agouti, and the stripe down his back is darker than his head. I thought he was a neat looking little guy. 

















Almond, augouti self maybe? He's lighter than all the other agouti boys I have though so I'm not sure if that's right.

















Honey, agouti dumbo -- is he a self if his front feet are white?









Crunch, again.. I have no idea except to say he's beige and white. 










Bran is only two weeks older than the other two










I just like this pic 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Way to cute kids. Can't really help you with the coloring as I haven't figured out most of mine yet.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

cute!
Jess x


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

wow, very cute load of trouble there!  chex is adorable (and a pretty cute name too!). you can try putting a dab of food coloring on cream or wheat and trying to tell them apart that way, until you can tell who is going to be bigger, or more adventurous or whatever. cute cute, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

I agree about the food coloring thing! They are so cute!! Must be a handful!!


----------



## zekni (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys.. they don't seem too be much of a handful really... they do eat a surprising lot for rats.. but not as much as a dog (I do mastiff rescue) but more than I expected originally, the little piggies. Hahaha I do have to give them props though.. I don't thinkwe've come across any left overs that they won't eat. Although, they aren't really fond of raisins. Cranberries are okay, but not raisins.. that I don't get.
It's also really interesting the difference in personalities. They all get the same amount of attention (okay, maybe not all of them) but there's a huge diffrence in shyness and who likes me and who really could care less to get handled. 

Oh.. and great idea with the dying of Cream and Wheat... can I kool-aid them green and purple?

This is my first experienc with rats, so we're learning as we go. One thing I can say though.. I'm getting better at utilizing their space. Here's a picture from when I first got my first three boys, and one from tonight's bi-weekly ret-house-remodel.

Before:









Now:


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Great mischief. I love all their colors! And what a humongous cage. Where did you get that??? And is it easy to keep clean? I have a converted dog kennel, which is nice and large, but a pain to clean.


----------



## zekni (Aug 28, 2008)

It's not too bad. I found it on craigslist for $50, but I don't know what kind it is. It's interesting that the rat calculator says I can have 9 rats in there, but every rat person I've talked to has said it could hold more than that. Not that I plan on getting anymore. 
As for cleaning, there's a large door near the top and one near the bottom, so every other week or so I go in there, throw away all their boxes, wipe down the levels (which are all wire) with a cloth, change the tray at the bottom, add new boxes and Voila! clean cage.


----------

